# roms for galaxy GT-S7562L



## machine771 (Oct 15, 2013)

Please make a roms for galaxy s duos GT-s7562L please mine which is very slow at this point are not compatible


----------



## go4anoop (Oct 26, 2013)

*Found ROM ?*



machine771 said:


> Please make a roms for galaxy s duos GT-s7562L please mine which is very slow at this point are not compatible

Click to collapse



You found it ? My phone is almost bricked and waiting for other forum members to give me a hand. My phone is not detecting network. Had tried KyleOpen ROM and flashed it using the stock rom , then did a factory reset no luck. I believe the problem is with Baseband, It is now S7562LVJMB2 and I need to change it to S7562XXBMD6 in order to make Kyle Open ROM work.


----------



## Fantassy123 (Oct 26, 2013)

go4anoop said:


> You found it ? My phone is almost bricked and waiting for other forum members to give me a hand. My phone is not detecting network. Had tried KyleOpen ROM and flashed it using the stock rom , then did a factory reset no luck. I believe the problem is with Baseband, It is now S7562LVJMB2 and I need to change it to S7562XXBMD6 in order to make Kyle Open ROM work.

Click to collapse



Here are a few Roms :

Kyle open ROM By CheatMan : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177

PMP Light ROM ( Modded stock ) By Mohitash : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43062134

PMP Ultra ROM by Mohitash : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45168595#post45168595

HYD52ROM (MIUI Themed) / HYD52ROM (Glossy THEMED) by husen4u : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335532

SilverNexus ROM by SilverDragon24 : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2419010


----------



## machine771 (Oct 27, 2013)

go4anoop said:


> You found it ? My phone is almost bricked and waiting for other forum members to give me a hand. My phone is not detecting network. Had tried KyleOpen ROM and flashed it using the stock rom , then did a factory reset no luck. I believe the problem is with Baseband, It is now S7562LVJMB2 and I need to change it to S7562XXBMD6 in order to make Kyle Open ROM work.

Click to collapse



Kyle open ROM By CheatMan : http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2087177


----------



## PerKakah (Feb 7, 2014)

Fantassy123 said:


> Here are a few Roms :
> 
> Kyle open ROM By CheatMan : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087177
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These rom not campatible with s7562L..


----------



## poch98 (May 24, 2014)

machine771 said:


> Please make a roms for galaxy s duos GT-s7562L please mine which is very slow at this point are not compatible

Click to collapse




How did you even root your phone? I'm looking everywhere for a trustworthy tutorial on how t root the GT-S7562L


----------



## rhasce (Jun 13, 2014)

*GT-S7562L*

Did yo ever find anything?


----------



## Dr.VenDe'Tta (Jul 5, 2014)

*Samsung GT-S7562L Broken*

I have flash my samsung with PMP utra rom for gt-s7562 using odin3 (My device is GT-S7562L not GT-S7562). It works but there is a problem on GSM connection .And  to install the original rom of GT-S7562L using odin3: 
1/ I have download many and many firmware for GT-S7562L forme pdp.
 2/ when I flash it, the program shows that it done successfully.
 3/ when my device reboot it stop on the logo of samsung and didn't move on....... please help me I 'trying for 3 weeks and no resalt.
Pleaaaaaaaaaaase help me :/ .
sorry my english is bad.
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## poch98 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dr.VenDe'Tta said:


> I have flash my samsung with PMP utra rom for gt-s7562 using odin3 (My device is GT-S7562L not GT-S7562). It works but there is a problem on GSM connection .And  to install the original rom of GT-S7562L using odin3:
> 1/ I have download many and many firmware for GT-S7562L forme pdp.
> 2/ when I flash it, the program shows that it done successfully.
> 3/ when my device reboot it stop on the logo of samsung and didn't move on....... please help me I 'trying for 3 weeks and no resalt.
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't you make a backup before flashing the ROM? You could just load that backup by going into recovery mode and voila, its fixed.


----------



## marcelloc (Jul 15, 2014)

Did you wiped data, cache, etc after stock rom install?


----------



## omar.faloja (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Glasseus (Sep 28, 2014)

*Rom*



Dr.VenDe'Tta said:


> I have flash my samsung with PMP utra rom for gt-s7562 using odin3 (My device is GT-S7562L not GT-S7562). It works but there is a problem on GSM connection .And  to install the original rom of GT-S7562L using odin3:
> 1/ I have download many and many firmware for GT-S7562L forme pdp.
> 2/ when I flash it, the program shows that it done successfully.
> 3/ when my device reboot it stop on the logo of samsung and didn't move on....... please help me I 'trying for 3 weeks and no resalt.
> ...

Click to collapse



uploaded.net/file /j3pv4uvj Use this rom, it works for me.

It can say you FAIL, but, it works.


----------



## chitoka (Nov 14, 2014)

*Stock Flash*

Try this one
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/9623/S7562LVJALK2_S7562LUUBALK3_TTT.zip/
download it and flash via Odin should work like charm...

PD. if you have coverage issues after flashing stock enter *#9090# press menu and select back then change from UART to USB will ask you to reboot. (dont reboot) exit servicemode and once again dial *#*#4636#*#* select device info change network type WCDMA Preferred and reboot.

let me know what happend


----------



## alfredv88 (Dec 12, 2016)

Dr.VenDe'Tta said:


> I have flash my samsung with PMP utra rom for gt-s7562 using odin3 (My device is GT-S7562L not GT-S7562). It works but there is a problem on GSM connection .And  to install the original rom of GT-S7562L using odin3:
> 1/ I have download many and many firmware for GT-S7562L forme pdp.
> 2/ when I flash it, the program shows that it done successfully.
> 3/ when my device reboot it stop on the logo of samsung and didn't move on....... please help me I 'trying for 3 weeks and no resalt.
> ...

Click to collapse



estoy seguro que solo tienes que cuando quede en cargando el logo, le retirar la baterias, entras en modo recovery, le das format, cache y listo...


----------

